# New Lens/Camera corrections/presets: NEX6 PZ1650?



## floydsflock (Nov 11, 2012)

Hi all!

First post here, a total Noob, and trying to figure the whole LR approach out just now!

A little background: I've been shooting Jpegs w/a NEX5 for the last 1.5 years and tweeking/organizing them in Aperture.  I've just upgraded to the NEX6, gotten LR4, and resolved to shoot RAW/DNG from here on out.  So to this end I'm immersed in all things LR until I'm comfortably, efficiently, getting the workflow breezing along!

My question is pretty simple; when can I expect that someone will add a Lens Profile for the new PZ E 16-50 that came with the new NEX6?  I don't feel comfortable creating my own, as I'm too inundated with everything else at present to tackle that project, along with too little time.

A parallel question would be how often 'they' upgrade Camera Body Profiles here?  Of course I'm referring to my NEX6 here, as when I added a Lens Profile to my program my only options with the SEL55210 was with the NEX5n or NEX7.  The three sensors being totally different of course...

Thanks a bunch,
Robert


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Nov 11, 2012)

Hi Robert, welcome to the forum!  Make yourself at home here - you'll pick up loads of tips and tricks.

Keep an eye on the Lens Profile Downloader - if anyone creates a profile of their own, it'll hopefully get uploaded there.  I can't give you a timescale though, sorry.  Just depends who else is using that camera.  Adobe tend to add support for new lenses with each dot release, but it's slightly pot luck as to which ones get added, depending on what kit they have available to them.


----------



## floydsflock (Nov 11, 2012)

Thank you Victoria.  My eye's are peeled, and I'll be on the watch out...
However the question regarding Camera Profiles is still open.  I see that Photoshop has the upgraded Camera's, but not LR, so I'm kinda wondering why they aren't in harmony with their prospective updates, seeing how they are sister programs and all?
Robert


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Nov 11, 2012)

Camera profiles?  Can you explain where you're looking?  In the Calibration panel in LR?  Or somewhere else?


----------



## floydsflock (Nov 12, 2012)

Victoria,

I guess this calls for an 'opp's'!  
While trying to  answer your question and to ascertain where I did indeed come up with  my notion for needing a Camera Profile in LR, I discovered a couple of  things, but still not sure how relevant that the Camera Profile is:
1.  That 'Camera Calibration' is in LR, but it isn't camera specific, so I don't need the New NEX6 there.
2.  That the place where I found the need for the Specific Model is in the Lens Profiler.

I still '_believe_' that this NEX6 Camera Profile _must_  be important within the Lens Profiler though, (which feeds it's  intelligence into LR) as each of the 4 Sony NEX sensors would 'probably'  render each Lens Profile differently.  Right? (But really, what do I  know!?)

On a different note, I downloaded your book last night, so should be on my way to figuring out other things! 

Robert


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Nov 12, 2012)

Hi Robert

Ah, great.  Yes, the camera calibration panel just uses standard names for the profiles.  Each camera has its own profiles behind the scenes.

For the lens profile, a Sony NEX with the same crop factor sensor should get you close enough.  I'm not that familiar with the Sony range, but it's the lens you're profiling, not the camera itself, so as long as you have a sensor with the same size, the profile should include enough data.  Have a look at the diagram on page 432 and it might make a little more sense.


----------



## excel25 (Nov 23, 2012)

How can you set the lens profile to stay on for all the pictures I shoot with a particular lens?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Nov 23, 2012)

Hi excel25, welcome to the forum!  You can change the default settings - instructions are here: http://members.lightroomqueen.com/i...1174/189/how-do-i-change-the-default-settings


----------



## excel25 (Nov 24, 2012)

Victoria Bampton said:


> Hi excel25, welcome to the forum!  You can change the default settings - instructions are here: http://members.lightroomqueen.com/i...1174/189/how-do-i-change-the-default-settings


Thank you just what I was looking for.


----------

